# sheriff suits



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

hey guys im looking for a new jacket type suit, and im thinking sheriff suit, any one have them how are they for heat and stuff? any comments on them would be welcome. thanks Nick


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

I have a sheriff jacket and I love it. I use it 90% of the time when I need protection, but it IS hot. Not sure how it compares to other suits as I don't have any other but I have thought about looking for something cooler, maybe magmans?
I do mainly queens in the summer so don't need to wear the jacket in the full heat but even in relatively cooler weather, 70s I find it fairly warm.
I am curious to see how others answer and if anyone has any suggestions for a jacket with this type of hood (I hate the hats!) that they find cooler.
Sheri


----------



## Bee (Jan 17, 2007)

*Cool Suit*

*Well I have to pipe up  *
*For those of you that are looking for a cool suit I sell a light weight suit that attaches to the veil with Velcro. Still working on the site but you can view it by clicking on the link. **http://www.cinsage.com/BeeSuit/Default.htm*
*Replacement Coveralls are only $19.99 plus shipping.*
*I like the idea that when these coveralls get over used you can just replace them for a small fee. Some of the comments regarding dirty coveralls Example “How often do you wash? I have heard that bee venom can accumulate on the bee suit increasing the likelihood of building up allergies to bee venom. *
*"I don't know about allergies, but the bees do react more to a stinky and stung bee suit”*
*By popular demand I am adding size large but have not added it to the website yet.*


----------



## djuniorfan8 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Very good suit*

I'm a tall guy, 6'5" 230lbs, and had problems finding suits that fit well. The "X-Large" suits were just that, X-LARGE "around". I needed the height more then the girth. I ordered the Sherriff Apiarist and am very pleased. It has a long inseam and sleeve length, the fabric is very breathable. It's nice to use in the summer to slip over a t-shirt and shorts. The one issue for me is the neck collar can't be fully zipped due to the size of my neck. But the Veil covers the zipper and has a velcro closure, so it's not that big of a problem. The self standing Veil has pro's. It doesn't move close to your neck when your twisting or contorting your body, which is great during extractions.
-Tim


----------

